# GLWS



## Smoky Jordan (2/6/15)

Hi Guys

Please tell me what GLWS means, I seem to see this more and more on this forum.

Thanks


----------



## BigAnt (2/6/15)

Good Luck With Sale

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/15)

Good Luck with Sale!


----------



## Smoky Jordan (2/6/15)

BigAnt said:


> Good Luck With Sale


Aha  Thanks


----------



## free3dom (4/6/15)

Good Looking Wick Sir 

Give Long Wet Smooches 

Good Lungs Without Smoke

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Smoky Jordan (4/6/15)

free3dom said:


> Good Looking Wick Sir
> 
> Give Long Wet Smooches
> 
> Good Lungs Without Smoke


GOT LONG WAND SYNDROME

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## free3dom (4/6/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> GOT LONG WAND SYNDROME



Guys Love White Stuff 

(and by that of course I mean wicking material)


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/6/15)

Gotta Love Women Strippers?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (4/6/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Gotta Love Women Strippers?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

